# Minor unintended feature



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I have notice a minor little bug. When I post on a thread, and the forum thread comes back up with my post on it, the like/unlike buttons are not there. If I refresh, they come back.

Running FF 22.0


----------

